# Critique Chief at 4 months!



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Chief, our youngest buck. He is 4 months old. I was previously going to post about choosing between him or his brother, but we have decided that we will definitely be keeping Chief and selling his brother.

I do know that his rump is extremely short. Is this a huge cull factor? If he is bred to does with long rumps, will that be okay? His full brother and full sister both have pretty good length to their rumps, including his dam and half sister. I just feel that he got the short end of the stick with that trait. He must have got it from his sire's side.

Anyways, I want to see what this forum thinks about him. Could I have some honest opinions please? :greengrin: 

This is Sochi and Chief's brother at around 2 1/2 months. They both have longer rumps than him. SO he has the ability to throw longer rumps... right?








And this is Chief next to our 7 month old buck, Amigo. Chief is about 3 months younger. He is a big boy.:laugh:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish I lived closer, I want that color SOOOOO bad!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, he's awesome!! LOOOVE his color!  

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by a short rump, but he looks good to me.  He's wide in the front and rear with good bone, nice head and adequate length. He looks HUGE for 4 months!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

spidy1 said:


> I wish I lived closer, I want that color SOOOOO bad!!!!


Well we could always ship his bro to ya' ;-);-);-)



Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow, he's awesome!! LOOOVE his color!
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by a short rump, but he looks good to me.  He's wide in the front and rear with good bone, nice head and adequate length. He looks HUGE for 4 months!


Maybe I am wrong, but isn't the distance from his hips to his "pins" kind of--idk--short? I don't know what I'm saying :hammer:.

THANK YOU! Your goats are absolutely gorgeous, so your opinion means a lot!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW!!!! Lotta meat on hind end! Wide, thick, meaty, wide...thick...meaty....ok, different train of thought....lol! Good depth, maybe a little short (?), Good legs, rump's a little steep, neck's a little short looking.

I think it's because he's so wide, thick and meaty looking, it may be making him look shorter then he actually is. 

ANY goat meat producer would LOVE their kids to look like that at 4 months!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> WOW!!!! Lotta meat on hind end! Wide, thick, meaty, wide...thick...meaty....ok, different train of thought....lol! Good depth, maybe a little short (?), Good legs, rump's a little steep, neck's a little short looking.
> 
> I think it's because he's so wide, thick and meaty looking, it may be making him look shorter then he actually is.
> 
> ANY goat meat producer would LOVE their kids to look like that at 4 months!


HAHAHAHA! I am dying :ROFL: :-D I have to say that I love his neck because of the fact it's so chunky lol! Thank you


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He looks good to me! He looks big! And his color is awesome! You did a great job with him.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know how you can even stand looking at him!! Send him to me!!! Haha, jk he's awesome


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:
[Originally Posted by spidy1 View Post
I wish I lived closer, I want that color SOOOOO bad!!!!

Well we could always ship his bro to ya' ]

I live in AZ :tears: the shipping would cost more than the buckling  Oh I wish we could work it out.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Well we could always ship his bro to ya' ;-);-);-)
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, but isn't the distance from his hips to his "pins" kind of--idk--short? I don't know what I'm saying :hammer:.
> 
> THANK YOU! Your goats are absolutely gorgeous, so your opinion means a lot!


Okay yeah, I see what you mean now. His rump is a little short, but that's not a big deal IMO. Maybe I'm just not in the know with that though.

Aw, thanks.  Your's are too! Liberty and Pokey are heading to see Camo next week BTW! So excited about that! Hopefully we'll get a couple kids like your guys.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> He looks good to me! He looks big! And his color is awesome! You did a great job with him.


Thank you, but I have to give the credit to his dam, Lusie! He was such a momma's boy :-D



COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't know how you can even stand looking at him!! Send him to me!!! Haha, jk he's awesome
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


He is on the next flight tomorrow morning :shades:



Crossroads Boers said:


> Okay yeah, I see what you mean now. His rump is a little short, but that's not a big deal IMO. Maybe I'm just not in the know with that though.
> 
> Aw, thanks.  Your's are too! Liberty and Pokey are heading to see Camo next week BTW! So excited about that! Hopefully we'll get a couple kids like your guys.


I think that since we are pretty new to all this, one flaw isn't going to ruin it all! I am sure as heck waiting on both their babies. I want to see them already :leap: When breeding color, it is a desirable trait for the doe to actually passed on the spotted/dappled trait. Some do and some don't. Luckily Chief's dam did! THREE TIMES lol.



spidy1 said:


> Quote:
> [Originally Posted by spidy1 View Post
> I wish I lived closer, I want that color SOOOOO bad!!!!
> 
> ...


Ohhh,  I am sure you'll find a perfect match closer home!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's drop dead GORGEOUS! They all are  . And look at the muscle on him...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> He's drop dead GORGEOUS! They all are  . And look at the muscle on him...


Thank you! I didn't think I was going to get this many good responses! I am so happy


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He is HUGE! Perfect combination of conformation, muscle, and color. You should be proud of him .


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What a MOOSE!!! He's huge, what have you been Feeding that dude? LOL!!

He's very stunning with all that gorgeous hair and color. I do agree with you, he is short hipped. But genetically, because of the hip his relatives exhibit, he will more than likely through a longer hip. My one critique would be that he could be fuller through his stifle, the outside of his leg. See in the rear pic how his leg muscle dips in midway down from the top of his hip?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Solo handsome!!! I am sitting here drooling over him  I want that color so badly. I really dislike black boers....for some reason they just don't turn me on but I bought 2 so I can try to get THAT exact color!!!! It's a good thing he's a he and not a she for sale or I would be racking my brain on how to get her lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

BCG said:


> What a MOOSE!!! He's huge, what have you been Feeding that dude? LOL!!
> 
> He's very stunning with all that gorgeous hair and color. I do agree with you, he is short hipped. But genetically, because of the hip his relatives exhibit, he will more than likely through a longer hip. My one critique would be that he could be fuller through his stifle, the outside of his leg. See in the rear pic how his leg muscle dips in midway down from the top of his hip?


He must just have some good genetics or something! However, his sister and brother aren't nearly as bulky. Since they are triplets, you'd think they'd be more similar.

I did expect flaws on him. His dam isn't exactly a show doe, but I do believe his sire is really nice. Is there a chance that could develop more muscling back there in time?



Jessica84 said:


> Solo handsome!!! I am sitting here drooling over him  I want that color so badly. I really dislike black boers....for some reason they just don't turn me on but I bought 2 so I can try to get THAT exact color!!!! It's a good thing he's a he and not a she for sale or I would be racking my brain on how to get her lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Welllll... that first picture is of his brother and sister. Sochi is the female with the most white on the left. I will have to post a picture of her facial pattern when I get home! We are keeping her... but who knows what kids she'll throw


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Chief's sister Sochi. Her face is stunning.:thumbup: She has an entirely black jaw.

Chief is obviously right beside her. They are at 2 months old.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sochi is beautiful, and so unique! Wow, if they're only two months and that large, how big will they be in 6 months or a year??!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How much does chief weigh, by the way?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Sochi is beautiful, and so unique! Wow, if they're only two months and that large, how big will they be in 6 months or a year??!


Sochi would love that compliment if she could understand me... or read :laugh: haha. Thanks!

..and don't worry! The first picture I posted was of Sochi and their brother was at 2 months and so was the last picture of Sochi. However, all the others are of Chief at 4 months. Sorry if I was confusing!



canyontrailgoats said:


> How much does chief weigh, by the way?


Actually, we were going to weigh him today! I will post it soon


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Alright so we weighed Chief and it was a bit disappointing. Only 78 pounds at 134 days... about .522 average daily gain. BUT he was a triplet, so that accounts for something? 

We have a doe who weighed 71 pounds at day 99 with a .63 weight gain, which is a bit better, but she was also a twin.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He may not have a high dwg but he is so handsome. I wouldn't be disappointed at all. And oh my I love sisters face!!!! She unique but also has the sweetest face ever. You should be a proud goat mama 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Who cares about weight when he has those SPOTS?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you both! Haha I see what you mean, but color isn't always the most important factor (although it sure helps)  they are meat goats after all, so they should grow like one too


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

How did u get them to grow that fast!! Wow! I need a buck to produce kids like that for me! I feel like I'm always trying to feed my goats harder and buy bucks that are good growers but never like this guy. Wow !!!! Send me his brother!!!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hahaha, his brother is looking more like him with each passing day! Thank you for liking him  and his brother will be for sale soon; however, we are still waiting to decide on who we will be keeping. Chief's brother is becoming more competitive ;-)


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

How far are you from Anderson Indiana?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

According to google maps :type:, we are about 5 hours away from you!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Not to terrible!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking!   I made an entire 12 hour trip before to get some of my girls. Five hours is nothing haha. I will be sure to let you know our final decision soon and his price then!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

That's awesome. I am very interested ! We can swap numbers if need to later on!! Thanks


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

No problem! Talk to you soon


----------

